# Oldest "furry" vore art you've seen?



## TierraLobo (Jul 12, 2022)

I was just browsing vclart.net archives and came across this pic from 1984. Anyone have any links to older examples? Didn't see any discussion threads covering this topic yet.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 12, 2022)

There are rare cases where some history is best forgotten.


----------



## TierraLobo (Jul 13, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> There are rare cases where some history is best forgotten.


Fair enough


----------



## ben909 (Jul 13, 2022)

it isn't furry, but isn't there some religious text segment were someone is eaten alive by a whale?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> There are rare cases where some history is best forgotten.


I just wish it would all go away....


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 13, 2022)

Ozzy and Drix... that old cartoon.




About a white bloodcell and a pill fighting evil viruses. If i recall a mosquito sucks the white bloodcell out and gets killed entering another person.
(It's not actually older than 1984 but it was a cartoon involving vore in 2000-2005)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm scared to click that link since I don't recognize the site... don't wanna get malware or anything even if I'm assured it's safe. Plus I'm not guaranteed that it's MxM, so maybe I don't wanna see it anyway.

Regarding the topic, I don't think I've really seen any that would qualify as old... To be fair though it's only been like, 5 years since I've developed a bit of an interest in it, mostly by association with friends. A friend commissioned vore fan art with me and him and I liked it, and I have a couple other friends who are into it.

I suppose if one wanted to look for the earliest one on FA, it'd be quite easy... simply type in the keyword and sort by date ascending. Actually, let's do it now!

...Oh wow!! It's Wolf O'Donnell!

Edit: Actually that's just from 5 years ago, apparently there's a date range setting. Yeah the actual oldest vore art isn't nearly as exciting


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 13, 2022)

Well for the oldest "furry" art is obviously Egyptian pantheons... Animorphism of gods consuming other creatures and so on.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 22, 2022)

ben909 said:


> it isn't furry, but isn't there some religious text segment were someone is eaten alive by a whale?


Book of Jonah in the old testament of the Holy Bible. Specifically, the first two of the four chapters of the book.


----------

